# Wah Pedals - Whats your choice?



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have an older standard Cry Baby that is on the fritz. Need to clean it up. But I just picked up the newer Dunlop Hendrix Wah. The JH-1B and am going to give that a workout.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

CryBaby. Tried others (George Dennis, Digitech, Boss) and always came back to the CryBaby. I'm too old to change again now, LOL.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

I'd love to try a Plutoneium Chi-Wah-Wah...

[video=youtube;X6k1E_3sSNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6k1E_3sSNI&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

I've become partial to the Cantrell wah.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I tried a few of the George Dennis several years ago as well. Never stuck


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Fulltone Clyde wah. Best one I have ever heard. You'd swear Hendrix and Clapton were in there.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I tried a few of the George Dennis several years ago as well. Never stuck


 Yeah, mine was a volume/wah. Good volume pedal, mediocre wah, in retrospect.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Mooh said:


> Yeah, mine was a volume/wah. Good volume pedal, mediocre wah, in retrospect.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I had the same one, was pink. I would agree with your review


----------



## joey_capps (Dec 23, 2008)

I love the versatility of my Wahzoo--that, somehow, doesn't sound right.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

I agree with you....the wahzoo is a very versatile pedal. I have had mine for about a year now and really like it



joey_capps said:


> I love the versatility of my Wahzoo--that, somehow, doesn't sound right.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

I use a Vox Clyde. 
Got it for like $60 or something.
Can't complain.


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

J S Moore said:


> Fulltone Clyde wah. Best one I have ever heard. You'd swear Hendrix and Clapton were in there.


A+ to that! Big fan of the Fulltone Clyde.


----------



## Deef (Nov 5, 2006)

For a few years now I've been using a Vox v847 wah I modded with a whipple inductor and different resistors, and a Real McCoy Custom Wheels of Fire wah. Both sound worlds apart from each other.

I would like to try out a Fulltone Clyde as well, eventually.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a recent issue Crybaby, and one I made using an old inductor I got from a surplus place. I prefer the latter. Throatier sound.

My favourite, though, was always the old Kent/Schaller Wah-Wah/Yoy-yoy pedal. Very distinctive sound. Samples here: YouTube - Schaller Bow Wow Yo Yo and featured in one of the funkiest tunes ever laid down on this continent or any other, Manu Dubango's "Soul Makossa": YouTube - Soul Makossa - Manu Dibango (funk/break beat)


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Currently I'm using an older, 18v 535Q. - it's been on my board for some time now. I like that I can adjust the parameters. It doesn't see a lot of use because of the tap-dance needed ot bring it online. Truth betold, I really miss my Morley Bad Horsie - not the best sounding wah but so very practical and instantly available for (even) a single scream. I'd buy another in an instant.


----------



## Presto1202 (Dec 8, 2010)

I just use a Dunlop Hendrix wah. But I'm thinking of modding a standard Dunlop crybaby I have.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Wah-dissatisfied and wah-tweakers should, of course, consult this now classic document - The Technology of Wah Pedals - that explains just about everything you need explained.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my guitarist has an ancient d'armond (dearmond?) wah that has been tinkered with a lot. this thing has so much personality that i doubt i could ever be satisfied with anything less, but he's not selling.

i owned a budda and a fulltone standard that didn't inspire me.


----------



## Deef (Nov 5, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Wah-dissatisfied and wah-tweakers should, of course, consult this now classic document - The Technology of Wah Pedals - that explains just about everything you need explained.


+1

That was the same article that explained to me how to mod my Vox wah. Great Info!


----------



## Presto1202 (Dec 8, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Wah-dissatisfied and wah-tweakers should, of course, consult this now classic document - The Technology of Wah Pedals - that explains just about everything you need explained.


Cool. Thanks for the link, mhammer. I'm going to have to read this before modding my wah pedal.


----------



## Presto1202 (Dec 8, 2010)

Why don't you ask him if you can open his pedal up, take a look at the insides, and then see if you can make a clone of it?



david henman said:


> ...my guitarist has an ancient d'armond (dearmond?) wah that has been tinkered with a lot. this thing has so much personality that i doubt i could ever be satisfied with anything less, but he's not selling.
> 
> i owned a budda and a fulltone standard that didn't inspire me.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I love a good Wah. (that link just about made my head explode mhammer) 

The Pro Analog supa quack is probably my favourite. I used to have a really good old Coloursound wah that I sold that was pretty awesome too. Next would be the Area 51, which I have on my board now. It's very tweakable, has an LED and a power jack, so it won out over all the others. The old Jen ones still sound great but I can't deal with the batteries and tone suckage.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> I love a good Wah. (that link just about made my head explode mhammer)


The music or the GEOFEX page?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

The CAE was getting a lot of buzz a year or 2 back, did that not last? I never did try one. I've owned 100 stompboxes I'd guess, including ones I've made for myself, but never owned a wah. Wierd! No real reason, just never did buy one though I looked at a few over the years.

The Pluteoniumiumium looks interesting, sent Scott an inquiry.


----------



## Presto1202 (Dec 8, 2010)

keto said:


> The CAE was getting a lot of buzz a year or 2 back, did that not last? I never did try one. I've owned 100 stompboxes I'd guess, including ones I've made for myself, but never owned a wah. Wierd! No real reason, just never did buy one though I looked at a few over the years.
> 
> The Pluteoniumiumium looks interesting, sent Scott an inquiry.


That is weird. I think the wah was the first pedal that I ever bought. lol


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

keto said:


> The CAE was getting a lot of buzz a year or 2 back, did that not last? I never did try one. I've owned 100 stompboxes I'd guess, including ones I've made for myself, but never owned a wah. Wierd! No real reason, just never did buy one though I looked at a few over the years.
> 
> The Pluteoniumiumium looks interesting, sent Scott an inquiry.


The CAE is still going strong.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

For a while I had an auto wah that I used almost as much as the CryBaby. Though it worked great, it was almost too predictable. I like to be able to wah on the fly and sometimes leave the wah set in one position. My only complaint about the standard CryBaby is the lack of a pilot light.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm a fanatic about autowahs (why not? I live in the city that was named after them), but have to admit that many of them lack the features that make a wah-wah pedala far more expressive device for many folks.

The big thing is the envelope-follower properties; specifically, the "time constants". That is, how quickly the filter reacts to the pick attack, and how quickly the filter moves back to starting position. Even many of the "classic" autowahs, like the Mu-Tron, concentrate more on the filter properties than the sweep itself. That's one of the reasons I was always quite partial to the old beige MXR Envelope Filter. It was one of the very few that had a functional attack-time control, which could change the feel of the filtering quite effectively. Stick a little bit of compression ahead of it to monkey with the feel of the sweep and it was often hard to tell apart from wah.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

mhammer said:


> I'm a fanatic about autowahs (why not? I live in the city that was named after them), but have to admit that many of them lack the features that make a wah-wah pedala far more expressive device for many folks.
> 
> The big thing is the envelope-follower properties; specifically, the "time constants". That is, how quickly the filter reacts to the pick attack, and how quickly the filter moves back to starting position. Even many of the "classic" autowahs, like the Mu-Tron, concentrate more on the filter properties than the sweep itself. That's one of the reasons I was always quite partial to the old beige MXR Envelope Filter. It was one of the very few that had a functional attack-time control, which could change the feel of the filtering quite effectively. Stick a little bit of compression ahead of it to monkey with the feel of the sweep and it was often hard to tell apart from wah.


I haven't looked at auto wahs for a while. Do you know or recommend anything new? I don't keep abreast of the technology.

Btw, thanks for your insights, I always read your posts with interest.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

70's Jen Crybaby true bypass mod ,and The wah in the TC Electronics G-System is really nice too !!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a 1967 Dunlop Crybaby Wah-Volume pedal. Made in Italy.
My old bass player gave it to me after he gave up electric guitar.
I had the volume circuit cut out and now it's just a wah.
Best one i have ever heard, very throaty sound.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I just bought a used Roger Mayer wah special (wah / volume) on EBAY....always liked the concept of both in one pedal...but the pricing of a new MAyer kept me at bay....The Mayer wah is killer but have not tried it with the volume option.


----------



## Les~Paul (Nov 29, 2010)

All the wah pedals I'm using is fom Dunlop, MXR Custom Audio Electronics, RMC and Fulltone but the one I using the most is the MXR Custom Audio Electronics MC 404.
He has 2 indactors, Dunlop red indactor and the yellow indactor and he have a boost nob with control on the gain of the boost.
The boost that he have is the MXR Custom Audio Electronics MC 401.
Try it!


----------



## kellythebastard (May 3, 2006)

I have been using a snarling dog whine o wah for the last 11 years, love it! built like a tank, easy to get at parts to service. Only complaint is the toggles are a little chincey, but easily replaced!


----------



## analogteletube (Jan 26, 2011)

Im currently useing a late 80's ibanez wh-10, its made from cheap plastic and the bypass is pretty bad, but it sounds amazing IMO. They're going for upwards of $300 on ebay because of john frusciante from the chili peppers, It is an awsome wah but jeeze....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I need to buy a new wah. I've generally used crybaby wahs over the years. The most recent one was a Dunlop. As long as they're quiet and reliable I'm not super fussy about which one. How good a wah sounds depends very much on the foot using it.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

I haven't owned a wah in years buy decided I wanted one. I asked around a bit and settled on the Area 51 with LED, loving it. *personal opinion only*


----------

